# IRESS Trader on Java



## EthanAnderson (15 January 2013)

Hi all,

With Java being shown as a major security threat and the recommendation by the US government to remove Java from your machine.

I would like to know if IRESS trader, which is Java based, will be changed or if I should look to change to a different trading platform.


----------



## Boggo (15 January 2013)

I am having login and other issues with Iress Trader at the moment.
Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer are having security issues with a number of recent editions of version 6 of Java.
I have run it on Google Chrome too but most of the time it tells me that it can't find the server at Iress.com.au !
Java have issued a security update to version 7 but clunky old Iress is not that advanced yet, it won't run on version 7 and consequently the security update is of no value.

All very frustrating at the moment and the response from both the broker and Iress is that It should work if I clean out the cache !

Anyone else having login etc issues at the moment ?

I am considering changing brokers to move on from this nonsense.


----------



## nulla nulla (15 January 2013)

The update to java 7 doesn't work with ComsecIress. They recommend that you uninstal java 7 and reinstal jave 6 (possibly 6.3?) 

Iress are working on the issues and are close to releasing an update that works with java 7. 

Cheers.


----------



## Boggo (15 January 2013)

Thanks for that Nulla.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2013)

Boggo said:


> I am having login and other issues with Iress Trader at the moment.
> Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer are having security issues with a number of recent editions of version 6 of Java.
> I have run it on Google Chrome too but most of the time it tells me that it can't find the server at Iress.com.au !
> Java have issued a security update to version 7 but clunky old Iress is not that advanced yet, it won't run on version 7 and consequently the security update is of no value.
> ...




Remove Java from your browsers and systems until the problems are fixed.

gg


----------



## AlterEgo (15 January 2013)

Boggo said:


> I am having login and other issues with Iress Trader at the moment.
> Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer are having security issues with a number of recent editions of version 6 of Java.
> I have run it on Google Chrome too but most of the time it tells me that it can't find the server at Iress.com.au !
> Java have issued a security update to version 7 but clunky old Iress is not that advanced yet, it won't run on version 7 and consequently the security update is of no value.
> ...




No, I'm not having any login problems. Well, Iress was blocked by Firefox on my home machine the other day, but I just clicked on the icon to tell Firefox to allow Java for that website and all was good. I'm still running the old Java, as the latest one doesn't work with Iress.


----------



## AlterEgo (15 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Remove Java from your browsers and systems until the problems are fixed.
> 
> gg




Can't do that, as Iress then won't run, therefore we can't trade. But Iress works absolutely fine on the previous Java version anyway.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2013)

AlterEgo said:


> Can't do that, as Iress then won't run, therefore we can't trade. But Iress works absolutely fine on the previous Java version anyway.




It's a risk though.

My reading says Java is a risk atm.

Life is risky though and not suggesting you stop trading on Iress.

gg


----------



## pattysims (21 January 2013)

From what I have read, the vulnerability only affected the Java 7 runtime. If webiress only runs on Java 6 and you have the latest version of Java 6 - you are sweet.

The vulnerability is only exploited by specific dodgy sites - which I'm sure iress isn't one of.

If you are super keen, you can run multiple Java Runtimes (but not on a Mac) on the one machine and simply use version 6 with your browser.



EthanAnderson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Java being shown as a major security threat and the recommendation by the US government to remove Java from your machine.
> 
> I would like to know if IRESS trader, which is Java based, will be changed or if I should look to change to a different trading platform.


----------



## VSntchr (9 June 2015)

Iress is down this morning - not good


----------



## pixel (9 June 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Iress is down this morning - not good




DNS failing to resolve, I heard.
It is affecting lots of brokers, including Commsec.

OpenMarkets use Pulse; that's okay, thank goodness


----------



## VSntchr (9 June 2015)

pixel said:


> DNS failing to resolve, I heard.
> It is affecting lots of brokers, including Commsec.
> 
> OpenMarkets use Pulse; that's okay, thank goodness




IM BACK - now watch me move the market :...or something like that..


----------



## pixel (9 June 2015)

pixel said:


> DNS failing to resolve, I heard.
> It is affecting lots of brokers, including Commsec.
> 
> OpenMarkets use Pulse; that's okay, thank goodness




Just gor word that it's back up. Happy Trading


----------



## McLovin (9 June 2015)

Ahh...It wasn't just me!


----------

